# Oil sensor housing?? What is it?



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

You have a picture of the leak location?


----------



## Aaron/VA (Oct 23, 2016)

Kind of, it's hard to see, it's kind of under the trans cooler lines. Hopefully I'll find out more tomorrow. 









Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Please let us know. I just changed my oil today, and noticed a leak in the same area. I thought it was probably the cooler lines, as they look a little wet, but I didn't look real hard.


----------

